# 14" Bandsaw



## gbak7442 (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm coming to the experts to ask what 14" band saw would you recommend to a novice woodworker? I love woodworking but due to work, yard and family responsibilities usually only have time for two or three projects a year. I have read very good reviews on the new Rikon 10-325 model and it looks reasonably priced. Also read decent reviews on the new Steel City 50100 model. Been looking to buy one used on Craig's List for months now with no luck - when I advertise I'm looking for one all I get are responses for Craftsman 12" models.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I bought the Rikon 10-325 this past year and have found it to be an excellent saw for the money. :sold:


----------



## gbak7442 (Nov 27, 2008)

Bob said:


> I bought the Rikon 10-325 this past year and have found it to be an excellent saw for the money. :sold:


Thanks Bob, everything I have read is positive. Where did you end up pirchasing yours?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi gbak7442

The Rikon is a great band saw but if you are novice woodworker it's a bit over kill you may want to take a hard look at the 14" band saws from HF and Grizzly
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=32208
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g0555
http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=bandsaw

see review on the web
Grizzly G0555 vs Rikon 10-325 Bandsaws

=======




gbak7442 said:


> I'm coming to the experts to ask what 14" band saw would you recommend to a novice woodworker? I love woodworking but due to work, yard and family responsibilities usually only have time for two or three projects a year. I have read very good reviews on the new Rikon 10-325 model and it looks reasonably priced. Also read decent reviews on the new Steel City 50100 model. Been looking to buy one used on Craig's List for months now with no luck - when I advertise I'm looking for one all I get are responses for Craftsman 12" models.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Grizzly makes some band saws that rival the Rikon in my opinion, beginner or not take a look at the Grizzly band saws. Mine screams through any lumber or can make paper thin veneer. Put money in a good blade, just as important if not more important for a band saw.

My current big band saw is a Grizzly , I have a Delta that I never use now.

My next band saw will be a grizzly too.

Excuse my mess the pics are about 4 months ago when I was in a serious production mode, no time for cleaning.

Here is one Grizzly in the same price range as the Rikon, a lot more saw for the money,IMHO.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-Bandsaw-2-HP/G0513


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

gbak7442 said:


> Thanks Bob, everything I have read is positive. Where did you end up pirchasing yours?


George,

I got mine from Woodcraft here in Atlanta. Compared to my old HF, this saw has been a dream machine. Very easy to tune and runs smooth and quiet. I got my blades from Suffolk Machinery (Timberwolf) and do they ever make a difference. Good luck on your BS quest.


----------



## gbak7442 (Nov 27, 2008)

Guys: thanks for all the input - leaves room for thought as to which way to go. My belief about tools has always to go top line (wihtin reason) so you don't regret it later


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Since most people want the ability to re-saw in addition to other band saw tasks you should find out what width boards you will be working with before you decide on a saw. If you buy your lumber from a mill you will save big money... if you have the ability to surface it yourself. If you do not own a jointer and a thickness planer then you will have a lot more work to prep the wood.(With a belt sander or hand plane) As long as the lumber you will be using will fit in the saw you should be in good shape. Having compared saws I think the Rikon would be my first choice, but saving around $400 makes a big arguement for the HF model. Using a high quality blade designed for what you are cutting will make a world of difference in any saw.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I still would go with the Grizzly especially if you want to re-Saw.


----------



## gbak7442 (Nov 27, 2008)

nickao65 said:


> I still would go with the Grizzly especially if you want to re-Saw.


Nick: I wasn't aware Grizzly made the G0513 model (only seen th X2 model previously). More food for thought - the Grizzly is basically the same in price and has some nice features to look carefully at. Thanks.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I up graded last year to the grizzly G555 with the one horse motor I didn't go wrong. You can resaw standard 6" they have a riser set up says it can do up to 12" for 60.00 for the riser kit.


----------



## gbak7442 (Nov 27, 2008)

I was worried that a 1 hp would not be enough power to resaw but glad to hear it's working for you. I doubt that i would ever be resawing anything greated than a 8' board.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i was looking at the grizzly and noticed it had bearing guides. i was in lowes the other day and stopped to look at the 14 inch delta, which had block guides. not knowing much about bandsaws, except the ryobi i took back to hd lol. which guides do you like the best?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

I like the bearing type, you can get the kits from Grizzly that fit most of the band saws.. 


=====



levon said:


> i was looking at the grizzly and noticed it had bearing guides. i was in lowes the other day and stopped to look at the 14 inch delta, which had block guides. not knowing much about bandsaws, except the ryobi i took back to hd lol. which guides do you like the best?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hey bobj,

thanks for your input on the guides. im sure there may be people that recommend the block types also. i saw earlier in the thread that for a good entry level 14 inch saw you recommended or suggested maybe grizzly or hf. any preferences between the two?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

gbak7442 said:


> I was worried that a 1 hp would not be enough power to resaw but glad to hear it's working for you. I doubt that i would ever be resawing anything greated than a 8' board.


Well 1 HP will do it no problem. But it does depend on what woods,how fast, how wide the board, which particular saw and the blade used, etc. 

I do 99% of my re-sawing with a 3 hp becasue I want to blast through it. I can push a 12" wide piece of Santos through that 3 hp and push it as hard as I can and the saw goes right through it. 

With 1 HP it would take about 10 minutes to get through something like that. 

So if you do not have a lot of re-sawing to do a 1HP is fine, I used one for years. If you want to make quick work of it move up to a 3 HP Grizzly, I never regretted it. And now I have a 1 1/4" blade always on the big saw and use the 1 hp for the regular cutting and a 1/2 hp for finer work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

All the same HF,Grizzly,Delta and many others..
Price,,, HF has great deals on them from time to time and Grizzly sells them all the time at the same price...unless you hit one the warehouse sales just right ( scratch and dent sales) ..


=========


levon said:


> hey bobj,
> 
> thanks for your input on the guides. im sure there may be people that recommend the block types also. i saw earlier in the thread that for a good entry level 14 inch saw you recommended or suggested maybe grizzly or hf. any preferences between the two?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

levon said:


> hey bobj,
> 
> thanks for your input on the guides. im sure there may be people that recommend the block types also. i saw earlier in the thread that for a good entry level 14 inch saw you recommended or suggested maybe grizzly or hf. any preferences between the two?


To me their is NO comparison. Go with the Grizzly the saws are in a totally different league.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i do like the grizzly, it has the fence that comes with it. the only drawback to the grizzly is to someone on a budget, the shipping hurts. the delta looks pretty good and has been reduced to 369. i looked online at cpo and can order a mobile base that goes under it that is just like the base on their contractors saw. the only thing, i have no idea how the bases work? i can drive to hf and pick up one for 339 but at 50 miles the 369 delta sounds easier. Bobj, have you seen the hf at better price? i havent looked lately? im sorry for this rambling sounded post.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Bobj, i liked the table you built--are the centering pins for cutting circles? and im not sure about the stop block. i thought maybe the second piece was a microadjuster or something? dont laugh if im wrong.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

Thanks,, pins make it easy to cut circles out,, I have a add part that will let me cut up to a 4ft circle... quick and easy..

The stop block is for resaw work  it just sides over to the blade ..so I have a point to keep the stock running true by the blade ..



=====



levon said:


> Bobj, i liked the table you built--are the centering pins for cutting circles? and im not sure about the stop block. i thought maybe the second piece was a microadjuster or something? dont laugh if im wrong.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hey bobj,

sometime when you have time, how about a picture of the back side of the fence?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i know for years bass pro shops was located in springfield, i think. then they started building stores everywhere. i dont ever go in there when it isnt full and people are buying like crazy. i wonder why grizzly doesnt do the same. i know they have about 3 locations but wish one was closer.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

levon said:


> i do like the grizzly, it has the fence that comes with it. the only drawback to the grizzly is to someone on a budget, the shipping hurts. the delta looks pretty good and has been reduced to 369. i looked online at cpo and can order a mobile base that goes under it that is just like the base on their contractors saw. the only thing, i have no idea how the bases work? i can drive to hf and pick up one for 339 but at 50 miles the 369 delta sounds easier. Bobj, have you seen the hf at better price? i havent looked lately? im sorry for this rambling sounded post.


I guess it depends where you live and what you drive. If I had to drive 50 miles in my van and then pay tax that is the shipping price right there, not even adding in my time. DO you homework and maybe wait until you can save another 100.00, it may give you years more service. Of course any band saw is better than no band saw.

Check woodnet or another forum or just search on any of the HF band saws, there are 10 bad reviews for every one good one:

"burnt motors, wobbly, bad vibration, tires falling off, parts hard to find, for furniture a joke, with modifications its okay", are just a few of the comments I found when searching for HF Band saws.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thats right Nick. and im still in the thinking part. i just dont want to be disappointed like i was with the little ryobi. i think something was wrong with it when i took it out of the box. you could not tension the blade tight enough. when you tried to cut a piece of wood the blade went everywhere.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

levon said:


> thats right Nick. and im still in the thinking part. i just dont want to be disappointed like i was with the little ryobi. i think something was wrong with it when i took it out of the box. you could not tension the blade tight enough. when you tried to cut a piece of wood the blade went everywhere.


I have a neat Craftman and for about two years it has served me well so check some of their band saw out. I did just recently have a problem with the tension. I did use this band saw a lot, probably runs 3 hours of actual time, 5 days a week for the last two years and I actually beat it pretty bad, I was not being gentle so I still give the saw 4 out of 5 stars.

It is a little more than what you have been looking at cost wise, I think I paid 400.00, but have seen one sale for it at 379.00.

Looks like it is 499.99 not on sale, but as you know Sears has some good sales sometimes:

14" Craftsman Band Saw

There is a 50.00 rebate if you can get it down to 379.00 it is a heck of a deal and the reviews are pretty much all fantastic:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Did you get the tension problem fixed? it does sound like it has been a tough saw. was it a benchtop?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

No not a bench top at all you have to check out the link I just put up. The saw gives you so much for the money it is the Steel type body. Actually, the tension is just stuck and I have left it alone for now, it is working.

I am going to check it out further this week. I guess you do not have to put it on the stand if you need space, but under it is a door with some nice enclosed storage. 

It comes with the built in light, cast iron table, ball bearing guides and 1 HP motor.

Oh and its a 2 speed so you can slow it down for metal, though I never do.

Like I said I think it is a little bigger and more than what you were looking for, but nice if you can swing it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Here's one or two more shots 

=====



levon said:


> hey bobj,
> 
> sometime when you have time, how about a picture of the back side of the fence?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thats a nice looking saw Nick. my shop is very small, do you think its too heavy to put on a mobile base? i have to do a report now, i will check back in a little while for your response. thanks Nick.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks bobj, i i wondering how it was attached to the sliding grooves. the brushes are a good idea!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

levon said:


> thats a nice looking saw Nick. my shop is very small, do you think its too heavy to put on a mobile base? i have to do a report now, i will check back in a little while for your response. thanks Nick.


Not at all. 

It is not solid cast iron, just the table, mine is actually on a mobile base right now that I am looking to sell by the way.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hey bobj,

i was looking at the pictures and on the one with the foot switch, i noticed the mobile base under the saw. how does it work and if you can remember what brand is it?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bob I just noticed that tooth brush! You are to much!  Nice mobile stand it is a shop fox if I am not mistaken. I am selling 3 of the same type.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mini-Mobile-Base/G8683


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

im back now, if i decide on a bandsaw i may talk to you on the base Nick.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Levon and Nick


hahahahahahahahaha the boss gets them all the time for free at work she just gave me 20 or so this week now I have them all over the shop,  great for cleaning the router bits   LOL LOL ,,waste not want not 

The mobile base is from Grizzly

http://grizzly.com/products/Mini-Mobile-Base/G8683


=========



nickao65 said:


> Bob I just noticed that tooth brush! You are to much!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hey Nick, if i had a saw like that i could use 2 of those bases, but i bet shipping would eat me up. im sure they are heavy.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah I am not so sure they are worth shipping.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey levon

take a look at the one below.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95288

=====


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hey that looks good, i was looking and was trying to guess what the size of the hardwood was. i was guessing about 1 inch square. just a guess.

ps, thinking of the way you redo everything, thought how hard would it be to substitute 3/4 black iron pipe. the machine doesnt sit on the rails anyhow.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

I would use some 2 x 4's stock from some Oak pallets ,it's free the norm..
Just cut it to fit in side the pocket holes..


======




levon said:


> hey that looks good, i was looking and was trying to guess what the size of the hardwood was. i was guessing about 1 inch square. just a guess.
> 
> ps, thinking of the way you redo everything, thought how hard would it be to substitute 3/4 black iron pipe. the machine doesnt sit on the rails anyhow.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj,

great idea, cheap too! i like your style!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a kit like that it takes 2" x 2" minimum. The channel is1.5".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

Thanks,,sure would be a good job for a jointer  clean up that old Oak ...
To make it look nice just like new again... 
That's if you have a old Atlas jointer    
I think you said the old jointer didn't have a guard, you can make one easy or ask Harry for his that he took off his machine 30 years ago.. ,, they can remove finger tips easy, I made a push block for the one I have that makes it safe to use, if you want to see a snapshot just ask and I will post one .....

===========

The forum was slow this AM so I did add a snapshot or two of the push block 



======




=====





levon said:


> hello bobj,
> 
> great idea, cheap too! i like your style!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks bobj,

i have a couple of homemade one that look like the orange one, but think the one you made looks safer. i will study it more later today. came in for lunch.

Nick, im a little confused, you said you need a minumum of 2 x 2, but the channel is 1.5. do you mean a planed 2x2 that is 1.5 inch thick?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

2" x 2" measures 1.5" x 1.5", just like a 2" x 4" is only 1.5" thick. Weird isn't it.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

yes but i understand it makes it smaller when they plane it. i thought thats what you were meaning. i guess you can cut the wood pieces pretty much any size within reason to fit a variety of machines.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj,

i was looking at your bandsaw table and the clamps that hold it on. do you make the metal hold down pieces? im not much of a metal worker and thought i saw where you could order them somewhere. also i got some oak 2x4"s from a pallet place here today. the had cut the head of the nails off. it may be a pain to get them out. i was thinking a small holesaw to drill around the nail, then pulling them??


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

It's just some angle iron,with a hole drilled in it 
from Hardware store HD/LOWES 

Use a a plug cutter, like the ones below
You can also use the plug cutter to make a plug to put back in the hole..of just some dowel rod.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=6956

makes the job easy...then just take a screw driver and pop them out.
==========




levon said:


> hello bobj,
> 
> i was looking at your bandsaw table and the clamps that hold it on. do you make the metal hold down pieces? im not much of a metal worker and thought i saw where you could order them somewhere. also i got some oak 2x4"s from a pallet place here today. the had cut the head of the nails off. it may be a pain to get them out. i was thinking a small holesaw to drill around the nail, then pulling them??


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks a bunch bobj, i think im going to hf in the morning , too cold for shop anyway, wife will be working and i get bored here talking to myself.


----------

